# K9 Natural - samples



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

If you feed raw and would like a free sample of K9, a dehydrated raw product brilliant for General feeding, holidays, travel etc, contact [email protected] and mention this forum. Izzy loves it and highly recommends it.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had been switching my dogs from NI to kibble for the sake of convenience/holidays etc..and although they eat it I feel they do not enjoy it as much and probably not as good for them so will be going back to raw. Does this upset their tummy if you switch straight over if you are going away etc..??
I'm going away for a week in the lakes in a couple of weeks so may be a good solution.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Colin if I go away I just leave them with Kibble then swap them straight back haven't had any issues apart from that poo issue, softer and more on kibble. Will check this out though Cara x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have switched mine quite a few times from raw for kennels and the ones that I can switch straight away without upsetting their tummies at all are fish4dogs, K9 and nature diet. I can switch them straight back again afterwards too.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Cara! Are you switched off NI for good now?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've emailed them and they replied straight away, very professional, I like that....looking forward to post, thanks Cara xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Thanks Cara! Are you switched off NI for good now?


Hi Clare, no I still use NI once a day. I vary Izzie's food often as she prefers it that way! She has Taste of the Wild kibble mixed with cooked meat In the evening and NI or K9 in the morning. I switch between raw and kibble all the time. I have bought the K9 for the kennels as we are going away for a week and I don't want her fed on their kibble all week. They would deal with the NI but it is a hassle defrosting etc so thought we would give the K9 a try for the week and Izzy does really like it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Cara received my samples today, very efficient, another delivery that had two interested dogs trying to smell the packaging, Mable had her head in the bag as I was opening it, will give it a try tomorrow but can't imagine that they won't like it xx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for that tip. Have e mailed and look fwd to trying it. I love NI but find it hard to fit in the freezer and you have to buy in bulk to justify their high p and p. and Pushca stays with my dog minder and kibble would be so much less hassle.
I have just bought Orijen but not too impressed with the flatulence


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Hi Cara received my samples today, very efficient, another delivery that had two interested dogs trying to smell the packaging, Mable had her head in the bag as I was opening it, will give it a try tomorrow but can't imagine that they won't like it xx


Did you try it Karen ( well not you ..the dogs..)....did they like it???

I have ordered some today!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes they liked it but not sure if I reconstituted it correctly, I must have done it wrong as it was just like the kibble with water!! It said it had to be 37*, so I judged the temp by hand, it didn't say how much to add. I expected it to look different, but they ate it readily.id certainly source some for when I go away xx


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

I use it for Crumble when we go away she likes it,yes karen the first few times i used it it was just like kibble and water until i got it right.And my local petshop sells it and she now even stocks NI 
because i have gone on about it so much,she is selling quite a lot had to buy a bigger freezer


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It was probably your pet shop that I saw stocked it when I searched for suppliers infact there were two if not three out your way Andy, that's good re NI very handy x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It does look like kibble floating in water, as soon as mine smell it they want to so I don't bother to wait till its all fully absorbed. It looks pretty disgusting in my opinion but my dogs don't share my view they love it !


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh...sounds a bit tricky to get right Sounds a bit of a faff having to get the temperature right....what SHOULD it look like if you do it properly??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol would love to know Colin....I tried mashing it into the water...they ate it though and the package had a similar excitement level as the fish4dogs package. Have you asked for a sample? x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes asked for a sample yesterday...although she did say that I hope I thought she wasn't being mean with what she has sent as she is running really low on samples. 
Do you feed NI Karen?? seems to me their prices have gone up and is getting quite expensive for two dogs.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No I make my own and feed chicken wings and have bought green tripe from Landywoods, but their delivery costs were quite high. On the Raw Feeding Uk page on facebook alt of people swear by Durham Animal Feeds (DAF) which I think they deliver nationwide or can be sourced from other suppliers x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

DAF wont deliver frozen products this far sown south How very area -ist of them!!
Am looking into Raw to go..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Do Raw to go supply DAF ? .... And yes very area ..ist, although its unusual for it to be southist it's usually northist  
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.raw2paw.co.uk&h=XAQHOnVBw&s=1
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.albionmeatproducts.co.uk&h=sAQEyw1gC&s=1
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.thedogfoodcompany.co.uk&h=0AQEYuZ_N&s=1
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.naturallyhealthydogs.co.uk&h=rAQE_drul&s=1
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.davidsdoggiedinners.co.uk&h=fAQFG-fNd&s=1


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Karen, will look in to these links. Like Colin, I'm finding Natural Instinct is working out too expensive with two dogs.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I imagine the water temp for K9 is to make sure you don't. 'cook' the meat fibres, if you know what I mean! I just use water that feels warm to hot that I could easily hold my hand in, leave it for a few mins (with Izzy sniffing and salivating) then break it up with a fork, although I think it is fine as lumps in water but Izzy just gobbled it too fast. You do have to leave it for a few mins so that the whole chunk reconstitutes. It is more expensive than NI though.


----------

